# Ice flasher advice!



## clevelandtacklebox (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm buying a ice flasher today and was hoping to get some help since I never used them much. What I'm trying to find out is what to get and what to avoid! How can 2 people use flashers in the same shanty. Is getting 2 flasher for that reasonable or would one work for 2 people. I appreciate any info. Thank you


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

clevelandtacklebox said:


> I'm buying a ice flasher today and was hoping to get some help since I never used them much. What I'm trying to find out is what to get and what to avoid! How can 2 people use flashers in the same shanty. Is getting 2 flasher for that reasonable or would one work for 2 people. I appreciate any info. Thank you


I can use 2 vexilars close by each other but in 1 shanty, use just 1. Just takes a moment to get used to who is moving.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Two flashers close together will cause interference with each other. One way to share one in a shanty-or close together outside, is to drill three holes abt a foot apart, put the flasher in the middle one(works best if fishing water maybe 15 ft deep minimum). You really need to be looking straight into the flasher to get a good look. The three hole thing works best for one person fishing two rods. I'd say get a used Vexilar FL-8 to start out-will be the least expensive route(sometimes avail. for $125-175) if you regularly check sites selling them. If cost is not an issue, get the best new one you can afford. Good luck.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

We use 3 flashers in my shanty a lot of the time. They have an interference rejection button and also different channels you can adjust on them to get them all to work ok in a small area.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

If the funds allow go with 2. You can always fish outside and that leaves the person in the shanty without 1. And you always have a backup incase something were to happen. I have a fl8 and a fl20 and can run them both in my 1 man flip and with a little tuning get no interference. I rarely do it in my 1 man but if it's brutal cold and I know I'm not moving a lot I'll bring both so I can work both rods.


----------



## clevelandtacklebox (Jan 17, 2015)

The ones I looked at was the marcum lx6 if I get one and low lowrance elite 4 if I get 2


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Personally I have a vexilar fl-18 and would never buy anything else, but I've also never had any other brands. The interference rejection systems on the vexilars are second to none. Makes fishing with two machines a breeze. I will say, my buddys dipthekid and strngpursuader both have Marcums and they love them. I've messed with theirs and they seem to be nice units. They have the lx7 and the showdown. But I'll stick with my vexilar!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I second the vex....start with an fl8....I just upgraded to a fl18..after 10 years with an fl8....they do the job and I run two in my shanty all the time with no problem.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I've fished along with my son using one flasher in a shanty. Usually cut 3 holes in a triangle and the flasher goes in the middle hole. I would like to get a 2nd flasher though so we could split up and cover more ground when it is slow.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

There will be lots of opinions but go with a vex and if you can afford one with zoom do it. Zoom is fantastic and well worth the extra coin. The Fl-20 is my current unit but I have run the 8 I actually just sold it probably should have just kept it.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

vexilars are very compatible with one another. birds and other units do not play well with one another.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Whatever unit you decide to purchase, your chances are much better than fishing blind. I use a vex fl-28, and my first purchase was a Marcum vx1 pro. The Marcum worked well, but the wiring harness was the equivalent of an eighth grade science project. There are variations in the transducers. I use a 12 degree transducer with my vex. It came with a 9 degree cone. This measures the area that will be picked up by the transducer. If using one flasher in the shanty, I would recommend using a 12 degree. I would not go higher because you are verticle jigging and picking up too much outside of your jigging zone.


----------



## clevelandtacklebox (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you guys for all the info. Wish the people at stores would be at least half of the help you guys are. Thanks


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I have the fl18 vexilar...well worth the extra money for zoom that the fl 8 doesn't have....


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

check out mark's bait and tackle, very knowledgeable and would steer you in the right direction.


----------



## yobytram (Jan 27, 2006)

The Marcum lx-6 is a solid buy for your money. Mine is two years old and I have had no issues. They even have software upgrades available for free online for certain models. The dual cone option is awesome ,I can go from an 8 degree cone to a 20 with the push of a button. It even shows the width of the bottom area that I am viewing. I personally use the flasher display along with the graph at the same time. If I happen to look away for a second I have a few second history I can reference. The only gripe I have is with the Velcro flip back cover for the screen.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ive been using my vexilar fl18 for 15 years. Still using the original battery that came with it. I wouldn't dream going fishing without it. Once I drove to a lake and walked out a 1/4 mile. Discovered I left my vexilar at home. Turned around and went home to get it. That's how confident I'm with it!


----------



## clevelandtacklebox (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks guys. I ended up buying a lx6s


----------

